# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Las exigencias de los mercados internacionales

## Bruno Cillóniz

EEUU, UE o China.  _En tiempos en los que las tendencias cambian tan rápidamente como las modas, el mercado peruano tendrá que adaptarse con celeridad a los nuevos cambios. _   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* Nuestros productos agropecuarios han visto un horizonte abierto ante los nuevos Tratados de Libre Comercio (TLC) con mercados tan importantes como EEUU, EU o China. Según Fausto Robles, director gerente de Agroconsult S.A.C., si queremos acceder a estos países tendremos que enfrentarnos a retos tan importantes como las barreras fitosanitarias o posicionarnos como productores de calidad ante nuestros competidores. 
Justamente, nuestras frutas y hortalizas pretenden incorporarse a los supermercados de todo el mundo, que poseen un enorme poder de compra y abastecimiento a través de proveedores transnacionales. Solamente la norteamericana Wal Mart posee 4190 tiendas y factura unos US$ 2,7 billones. 
Asimismo, los productos que se demandan en el mercado internacional son en palabras del gerente de Agroconsult S.A.C- saludables (orgánicos y nutritivos, frescos, con pocos aditivos, azúcar y grasas saturadas) inocuos (libres de contaminación y residuos químicos) y que tengan una buena relación entre calidad y precio.  *En EEUU* 
Las ventas en supermercados ascienden a US$ 2,8 billones, según un estudio de Retail Planet. El 65% de frutas y verduras son importadas de América Latina, creciendo a un ritmo anual del 6,5%, es decir, el doble de la tasa de crecimiento. 
Según Robles, el consumidor hispano norteamericano representará el 25% de la población en 2025 (38,8 millones) y es el que tiene el mayor poder de compra en el mundo constituyendo el llamado mercado de nostalgia. 
Otro punto a favor para nuestra gastronomía es la creciente tendencia estadounidense a la comida étnica y aunque la comida peruana es una gran desconocida en EEUU, las personas que la han probado dicen preferirla a la mexicana. 
Si queremos acceder a este mercado de 302,6 millones de habitantes, afirmó Robles, necesitaremos obtener certificaciones como Global G.A.P, HACCP o la Ökologischer Landbrau. 
Por otra parte, ejemplificó a la típica familia americana como los personajes de la popular serie televisiva Los Simpson, ya que sus gustos y costumbres muestran las tendencias de la época actual. 
Ante la obesidad, que alcanzaría a un 34% de los norteamericanos -potenciada sobre todo por las cadenas de comida rápida-, la tendencia se iría revirtiendo hacia la alimentación saludable, con una dieta de frutas y verduras.  *UE* 
El mercado europeo representa el segundo lugar de nuestras agroexportaciones y cuenta, al igual que el estadounidense, de unas exigentes Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas. Es un mercado de 27 países con 480 millones de habitantes que alcanzan un ingreso per cápita sobre  35 mil. 
La agricultura es cada vez menos competitiva y la población depende más de productos importados que son más caros, especialmente en los meses en los que no hay producción local. 
También cuentan con tendencias ecologistas que agravan la situación de dependencia de alimentos por cuanto la agricultura moderna requiere más fertilizantes.
El primer consumidor de nuestros productos en el mercado europeo sería Países Bajos, seguido de cerca por España.  *El mercado chino* 
El Gigante Asiático posee más de 1300 millones de habitantes con un crecimiento económico promedio del 10%. Aunque China consume el 95% de los alimentos que produce necesitan nuevas fuentes, aclaró Robles. 
El experto en agroexportaciones aseguró que no es nada fácil entrar en este mercado debido a las estrictas barreras fitosanitarias. China negocia una por una las solicitudes para el ingreso de las frutas y lo hace además contra el ingreso al Perú de una fruta china. Cada fruta requiere un ARP recíproco previo al levantamiento de la barrera fitosanitaria, siendo esta una labor de competencia del SENASA, explicó. 
Actualmente en el mercado chino sólo pueden ingresar uvas, mangos y cítricos desde nuestro país, pese a tener TLC. Las uvas se negociaron con manzanas y el mango con peras. Los cítricos se han negociado con las mismas especies de China. 
Sin embargo, algunas de nuestras ventajas son la predilección del pueblo chino por la fruta fresca de calidad, la costumbre de servir fruta fresca como postre y que la fruta importada en vísperas del Año Nuevo alcanza unos precios muy altos.   *DATOS: *  
  El ingreso anual per capita en EEUU es de US$ 46 mil. El consumo de frutas es de 134 Kg/año, el de hortalizas de 123 Kg/año.  
  Para favorecer el consumo saludable, EEUU posee una campaña llamada 5 a day, que fomenta el consumo de 5 piezas de frutas y hortalizas por día.  
  La comida china está segunda frente a la pizza como la forma favorita de comida para llevar a casa.  
  Las exportaciones chinas alcanzan los US$ 969 mil millones, mientras que las importaciones alcanzan los US$ 791 mil millones.  
  Los principales socios comerciales de China son: Japón, USA, UE, Singapur, CEI, Australia.Temas similares: Artículo: Productores de Piura exportarán algodón pima a mercados internacionales Oportunidades de Exportación: ¿Cómo Priorizar Tus Mercados Internacionales? Artículo: Perú derrocha confianza en los mercados internacionales, destaca el MEF Artículo: Maíz morado incrementa presencia en mercados internacionales SNP impulsará desarrollo de trucha para competir con salmón en mercados internacionales

----------

